# AgDay featuring Texas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Todays AgDay features the state of Texas and the woes those folks have been enduring for the last 10 months. It is near the very beginning of the program and lasts less than 10 minutes. Thought you lone star fellas might like this.

Farming News, Market Prices & Agribusiness for Farmers from AgDay

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike! The problem with all those big loss numbers is they don't convert them into the huge number of individuals that this drought impacted. I assume most of the cotton guys had crop insurance, but it's real sad to look across a field and see nothing but little sticks for as far as you can see.


----------

